# Plant ID



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Bought a couple of these from PJ's last night. They were labelled just as aquatic plants. I know that one is a crypt and the others a sword, but I don't know which. The crypt seems like C. parva to me, and I think the sword might be E. amazonicus or E. bleheri, but it doesn't really look like the ones i already have. Could someone who's more familiar with plants please ID these two?

The crypt:



















The sword:



















Thanks for looking.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks to be Crypt parva or maybe Lucens (Crpts are notoriously diificult to ID) and Echinodorus bleheri or amazonicus. 

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

